# Army Painting Challenge - Entries December 2013



## humakt

Here are the entries for December.

Asmodus 









emissaryofdark 









GrimzagGorwazza 









iamtheeviltwin 









iraqiel 









Jacobite 









KjellThorngaard 









Nordicus 









Oldman78 









Relisa 









Ring Master "Honka" 









And as promised here are the current number of units painted by everybody who has submitted an entry. Remember you will need 10 by the end of April to complete the challenge. 

1ale4 1 
bigray023 1 
CGall10 1 
Chaosftw 1 
Finnbott 1
Jamob 1 
Swedemarine 1 
Tawa 1 
The Son Of Horus 1 
Tomg 1 
Zero Effect 1 
Barnster 3 
LegionThree 3 
Dragblud da scrunka 5 
Imm0rtal Reaper 5 
infernalcaretaker 5 
Mossy Toes 5 
Khorne's Fist 6 
emissaryofdark 7 
iamtheeviltwin 7 
Jacobite 7
KjellThorngaard 7 
Nordicus 7 
Oldman78 7 
Septok 7 
Asmodus 8 
GrimzagGorwazza 8 
iraqiel 8 
Relisa 8 
Ring Master "Honka" 8
 
If you think there is a problem just drop me a PM and I will look at it as soon as I can.


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> Tawa 1


Jesus that's embarrassing (again) :laugh:


----------



## humakt

Tawa said:


> Jesus that's embarrassing (again) :laugh:


Yes you slacker. Set an example next time :taunt:


----------



## Tawa

I have a cunning plan....


----------

